# [SOLVED] USB automount with udev

## Holysword

Hi there,

Could anyone point me a guide for USB automount features using udev? In my previous Gentoo instalation the automount feature was so straightforward that I can't even recall having done any extra configuration at all.

Is this guide up-to-date?

----------

## greyspoke

Automounter may be overkill for what you want to do.

An alternative is to write your own udev rules, as set out here.  That's what I did until I discovered uam, which is in portage and does pretty much what I was trying to do with my rules, only better.  You can configure it to name things how you like, but the defaults work for me.

----------

## Holysword

 *greyspoke wrote:*   

> Automounter may be overkill for what you want to do.
> 
> An alternative is to write your own udev rules, as set out here.  That's what I did until I discovered uam, which is in portage and does pretty much what I was trying to do with my rules, only better.  You can configure it to name things how you like, but the defaults work for me.

 

Neat, greyspoke. I had forgot about it, but uam is the reason why in my previous Gentoo installation I haven't had any configuration for having automount!

----------

## greyspoke

Glad to help.  Actually I had to rummage around to remember the name "uam".  It needs something a bit more memorable and descriptive.

----------

## turtles

uam looks cool haven't tried it.

I have been using 

```
sys-fs/udisks-glue
```

I had a little problem with something not loading modules ntfs when I insert a ntfs formatted drive.

A little kernel adjustment and now its fine.

I think it was a usb suspend option under acpi. 

VFAT I just compiled into the kernel since thats what most of those little buggers are.

----------

